# Please help me with my studies...



## Bachinmyday

This is my first post and I'm not too familiar with this site so if this kind of topic does not belong here I apologize .:tiphat:

I need help deciding a new piece to learn but I'm having a great deal of trouble finding a piece suitable for me. For me to enjoy learning a piece I have to actually enjoy it musically but most of the pieces I enjoy are just much too difficult for me.

The last pieces I learned and can play quite well(technically at least) are

Satie's Gymnopedie no 1





and

Chopin's Nocturne #21 in C-minor (it's a shame this one is not so popular)





In a nutshell, please suggest to me a piece or pieces that are on par with those two on a technical level.


----------



## Couchie

My guess is that you play at around a Grade 8 RCM/Grade 7-ish ASBRM examination level. They both make you buy their repertoire listings, but I found a listing for a BC conservatory (which is not nearly as big). You could check out grade 8 and lower levels:

http://www.bccmexaminations.ca/syllabus_piano_2.htm


----------



## Bachinmyday

Couchie said:


> My guess is that you play at around a Grade 8 RCM/Grade 7-ish ASBRM examination level. They both make you buy their repertoire listings, but I found a listing for a BC conservatory (which is not nearly as big). You could check out grade 8 and lower levels:
> 
> http://www.bccmexaminations.ca/syllabus_piano_2.htm


Thank you for replying, that link you gave me was immensely helpful.

Although I think your guess was misplaced as I could not possibly be a grade 7.
I have only been playing for 3 months, I first got a piano this past Christmas.:tiphat:


----------



## LordBlackudder

Try To Zanarkand:






Sheet Music:

http://ffmusic.ffshrine.org/ff10sheet/1-02 to zanarkand.zip


----------

